# Fix for straight flex tape on outside corner?



## flynnworx (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok I tried to be cheap and speed up outside corners in latest basement remodel using original straight flex for beads on soffits and corners. I have a couple that shrunk bad over the cut end overlap side and the paper is burning. Is there any fix or just redo ?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Rip it off! It's not meant for outside corners [tho it says other wise]
I really don't see where it's good for jack! Best to go with no-coat 90 sticks / paper face metal beads / trim tex vinyl beads. Or better yet....Call a D/C.


----------



## flynnworx (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks man. I like the no coat beads also, but the closest store to this job was a Home Crapola and they don't carry so I messed up. Hot mud in the morning after driving to drywall supply


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

If I'm correct, you are having trouble with where the corners meat. I use FibaFuse and one coat of mud over that. Sand it off and done.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Cut the overlaps off/out with a razor knife. Then fill in. If it is all good except for that I would not tear it off. 

I'm still a metal bead guy for outside corners. But not Home Depot's brand here. It sucks bad. And while on that, why cant they put the sticker with the bar code on the inside of the bead?


----------



## DumpsterRentals (Sep 10, 2013)

Rip it off best and easiest way


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> why cant they put the sticker with the bar code on the inside of the bead?


I second that! :wallbash:


----------

